# Nortel Networks - Harlow - August 2012



## UE-OMJ (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry, there's a lot of pics but I've kept the image size as small as possible. There was just soooo much to see there.

Visited with the great company of Headflux - if you look REALLY carefully you can see him in one of the photos 



It was at Nortel, Harlow that Charles K. Kao developed optical fibre data transmission.







Nortel's European headquarters are in Maidenhead, Berkshire, and the company has further UK sites in London, Harlow, Essex, Lanarkshire and Newtownabbey in Northern Ireland.

Founded in 1895 as the Northern Electric and Manufacturing Company, Nortel makes hi-tech hardware and software for phone companies. It provides networking solutions including fibreoptic technology.

Nortel suffered an accounting scandal in 2005 which led to the departure of 10 senior executives and a $2.5bn settlement of several class action lawsuits. Since then, the company has been striving to turn around its fortunes but faced heavy long-term debt.

Nortel blamed weak economic conditions for its predicament, although analysts said investors had simply lost confidence in the company. 

The company finally closed in 2010

























































































































































































































Thanks for looking...


----------



## freespirits (Aug 17, 2012)

nice report and good pics ,,,especially the last one on reflection


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 17, 2012)

Ha, I didnt even spot my reflection in that last pic


----------



## Bones out (Aug 17, 2012)

Excellent stuff,

Loads going on in Harlow ATM eh!

Cheers fellas.


----------



## urbandreamer (Aug 17, 2012)

great pics! interesting place!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 18, 2012)

Great stuff mate! Like Bones said, seems to be alot in Harlow right now


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2012)

What a waste I see the metal miners have been digging! Great photos.


----------



## sonyes (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice pics there, looks a good 'splore!!


----------



## holymole (Aug 21, 2012)

Superb.... Nortel aint what it used to be thats for sure........ quite spooky as I nearly took a job with them at the time


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice one sir! Yeah it's an odd one this as it doesn't 'feel' derelict. Love the roof tho! 
Excellent shots as usual OMJ cheers for sharing!


----------



## Headflux (Aug 21, 2012)

Great photos fella, deffinate improvement in them using that new camera of yours! Had a great day with ya, will get my photos sorted soon!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 21, 2012)

Doh thanked you and forgot to comment, glad you got to see the place and love the shots


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 21, 2012)

The place is huge...nice pics, who's in the television..


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 22, 2012)

Ace247 said:


> The place is huge...nice pics, who's in the television..



Thanks 

Well spotted


----------

